# WD Red Pro 10TB NAS Hard Drive



## chetansha (May 10, 2021)

*1. *Model number and details: WD Red Pro NAS Hard Drive | Western Digital Store
 2. *Date of purchase: Approx mid 2019
 3. Reason for sale: Not required
 4. Warranty details: Tilll June 2024
 5. *Expected Price: 24,000
 6. *Location of Seller: Coimbatore*
​


----------



## chetansha (May 14, 2021)

Mods, pls close the thread. Drive sold on TE.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------

